
Emoji Recently Added, v12.0 - iron0013
http://www.unicode.org/emoji/charts-12.0/emoji-released.html
======
ChrisRR
What is the reason for constantly adding so many emoji with every Unicode
update? It seems like it's creating never-ending development and graphic
design work for software that supports emoji. Additionally they'll cause
constant software size increases to include thousands of images that'll barely
ever get used.

If you look down that list of new emoji, I don't see the use case for many of
them, and many of them seem to leave the door open for yet more additions. Eg.
The garlic, waffle, falafel and butter emoji, why are they needed? Will every
food be added? Will some not? Where do you draw the line? Was a teenager
having a serious problem expressing garlic in a WhatsApp message without an
emoji?

